# H²O Bilder



## mitch (24. Jan. 2009)

hallo miteinander,

da nun langsam tauwetter einsetzt steigen die pegel der flüsse und man kann herrliche bilder machen.



am wehr:

       

pure kraft:


----------



## Inken (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hallo Mitch!

Tolle Idee! Und sehr bewegende Bilder, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! 
Bin gespannt, was wir hier noch zu sehen bekommen!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Wirklich eine gute Idee, Mitch. 

Da schliessen wir uns doch mal an mit den Fotos. Zu sehen sind einige unserer "fliessenden Bilder" *hier* , so könnt Ihr auch schauen und der Server unseres Forums wird etwas geschont  (und wir brauchten nicht extra die Grösse ändern und alle Bilder hier einzeln hochladen )

Wir hoffen mal, sie gefallen Euch ein wenig.


----------



## Frank (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Super Bilder Mitch! Da kann man die Kraft des Wassers förmlich drauf sehen. 

@ C & L
ihr seit aber schon weit! Bei euch ists ja schon wieder grün ...   
Sehr schöne Fotos von den Wasserläufen. Erinnert mich sehr an meine Zeit in Australien ... Hmmm ... Sehnsucht ... Fernweh ...


----------



## axel (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hallo Freunde 

Hab mal etwas experimentiert

       

Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht !

Lg
axel


----------



## mitch (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

hallo,

die spiegelungen im wasser waren so toll:


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*



Frank schrieb:


> @ C & L
> ihr seit aber schon weit! Bei euch ists ja schon wieder grün ...
> Sehr schöne Fotos von den Wasserläufen. Erinnert mich sehr an meine Zeit in Australien ... Hmmm ... Sehnsucht ... Fernweh ...



Wir hätten ja auch gar nichts dagegen, wenn uns unsere Bilder an einen Urlaub in Australien erinnern würden  . Leider war das Reiseziel viel weniger spektakulär - wenn auch trotzdem sehr schön . Aufgenommen sind die Bilder alle im Bayrischen Wald, die meisten in der Saußbachklamm bei Waldkirchen. 

@ Mitch: schöne Spiegelungen - bei uns leider noch nicht zu sehen, hier ist das Wasser noch mit Eis bedeckt


----------



## PyroMicha (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

So sah bei uns der "Dümmer See" Anfang Februar aus.
Das Bild hat allerdings nicht ganz so viel mit "tauen" zu tun 
Medium 1260 anzeigen


----------



## mitch (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

hi micha,

ist das ein eissurfer ? schaut gut aus  



und H²O bleibt H²O, egal ob gefroren oder getaut


----------



## PyroMicha (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Jep... war oder ist ein Eissurfer.
Bei dem Wind   ging das richtig gut ab.


----------



## Inken (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

[OT]Ein ähnlicher Sportsfreund ist uns auf dem gefrorenen See auch begegnet, allerdings mit Schlittschuhen. Schon unglaublich, was da für ein Tempo entwickelt wird!
 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie man diese Sportart nennt, vielleicht Schlittschuh-Kiten? [/OT]


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

hallo,

die sonne spiegelte sich gerade so schön im wasser:


   

   

ich hab mal unterschiedliche einstellungen / blitz ausprobiert


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Servus Mitch

 Sehr schöne Spiegelung 

Sind alle 4 Super


----------



## Frank (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hallo Mitch,

alle sehr schön geworden! Mein pers. Favorit ist Nr. 1.


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

hallo,

nach dem regen tropft nun immer das wasser vom sonnensegel in den neuen teich - eine gute gelegenheit wassertropfen zu knipsen


----------



## Conny (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hallo Mitch,

das ist die Faszination Wasser  schöne Idee und sehr schön umgesetzt


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hi,

hat ja auch mit H2 0 Tropfen zu tun...

damals noch analog geschossen, die Bilder wurden gescannt...

 ... 

wünsch euch noch einen schönen verregneten Fronleichnamstag...


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Servus Mitch, Servus Jochen

 Spitzen Bilder

Ich selbst habe mich noch nicht an H²O herangewagt 

Danke fürs zeigen


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

hallo,

für irgendwas muß ja so ein verregneter feiertag gut sein 

das wetter im moment:10 minuten sonne dann wieder 10 minuten regen :crazy

@helmut - regnet es bei dir wohl nicht , nur mut - probiers einfach mal

ich hab mal noch ein paar gemacht - diesmal mit blitz


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Servus Mitch

Gut, hast mich aus der Reserve gelockt .
Kommen aber bei weiten nicht an deine heran, waren nur zur Doku des Hagelgewitters.

     
War noch am Ex-Teich ... ein Hagelgewitter ...

Und nein, bei uns ist auch gerade ein Gewitter niedergegangen, aber jetzt gerade blinzelt die Sonne wieder hinter den dunklen Wolken hervor


----------



## Frank (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hi,

diesmal fällt die Auswahl ganz einfach aus:

Mein Top Favorit: Jochen!!! 

@ Jochen
Darf man fragen wo du diese herrlichen Fotos aufgenommen hast??
Das sieht ja traumhaft aus.


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hi Frank,

das war schon vor 16. Jahren auf Fiha Lohi Malediven,
hier noch drei off Topic Bilder...

auf einem sieht man auch welch "fesches" Kerlchen ich war...

 


 ​

 

...und es regnet noch immer...


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Hallo,

auch wenn es "nur regnet" macht es Spaß den Teich zu beobachten


----------



## bilderzaehler (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

Bewegtes Wasser . . . das ist mein Thread  

Hier 

http://www.fotocommunity.de/fotograf/bild-erzaehler/fotos/17859

kommt ihr zu meinen Fotos in der Fotocommunity . . . bei den neuesten sind einige Impressionen der Gertelbacher Wasserfälle im Schwarzwald.

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## toschbaer (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: H²O Bilder*

WAU -----      Thomas,


sehr schöne Bilder!!

und Deine Kalender sind 

LG
Friedhelm


----------

